# Rep shows down south?



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

Does any one know if there are any rep shows next year near London or down south, last one I went was haven't in 2008


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

SRAS ran their first show at Guildford last month and looking to repeat it next year. Apart from that nothing else on the horizon with I believe last southern show being Kempton in 2014.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

harry python said:


> SRAS ran their first show at Guildford last month and looking to repeat it next year. Apart from that nothing else on the horizon with I believe last southern show being Kempton in 2014.


No, ERAC held one in Billericay in 2016- I was there & it was a very good one. Alas, yet again the APA got at the venue, Barleylands Farm- & they will never alllow another reptile show there again as a result, despite ERAC forewarning both the venue management AND Basildon council of the APA's tactics before the show went ahead.


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

SRAS is holding another breeders meeting in on 29th August in Guildford, see photo, www.sras.org.uk or our Facebook for info


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Crablet said:


> SRAS is holding another breeders meeting in on 29th August in Guildford, see photo, www.sras.org.uk or our Facebook for info


IF it's still on by then with the current CV-19 lockdown.


----------

